# Gewicht: Wie schwer ist das Lapierre Zesty AM 427 / 527 in XL? (2014)



## 2wheelfun (28. Juni 2014)

Hi!

Kann jemand das gemessene Gewicht des 2014er Lapierre Zesty 427 und/oder 527 in Größe XL (oder mal zur Orientierung auch in L) nennen. Bitte auch schreiben, ob mit Original-Parts, mit oder ohne Pedale.

...und falls es zufällig jemand weiß, ggf. auch das Gewicht vom SCOTT Genius 730 in XL (2014).

THX!!!


----------



## 2wheelfun (1. Juli 2014)

ein Anhaltspunkt.. laut http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Lapierre/Zesty-AM-527,12965
wiegt das 527 in L ohne Pedale 13,6kg, aber offenbar mit e:i shock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

